# Mid Bass Amp suggestions



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hope I am asking in the right area if not my apologies. I have currently one MBM with a Dayton 465 the enclosure is fine but to me the amp could be better. As of now I am using a nu 3000DSP its a great amp for the money but compared to my sub amp it just does not cut it. My goal is to get a better amp and build a second MBM. If you had 500 to spend what would be your choice? Please do not get me wrong the nukes are not a bad amp but as far as their spec.s go they are pretty over rated. Since I have a Crest 7.5 powering my HST18D1's ( was almost going to get something different due to OP error ( sub level adjustment way off )) and I have never had any issues I am inclined to go with Peavey or Crest something along the the lines of either the IPR2 5000 or Pro Lite 5.0. So your thoughts.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

How exactly does the NU3000 “not cut it?” What would qualify a different amp as “better,” in your opinion? Not putting you down for being unhappy with the Behringer, just trying to get a feel for what you’re looking for.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im confused also, It would seem that its the sub that is your issue not the amp?


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I will do my best to explain this properly, the nu3000DSP is a great amp for the money it does everything well considering how cheap you can buy one for. I have never had any problems nothing with it runs great all day long. Now here is the issue A few months ago I built a MBM using a Dayton 465 it is playing from 40 to 200hz and it does well only have 2 issues this is kind of pointless but everything equipment wise is black except for the nuke ( not a biggy ) the second I want to say this correctly the nuke is a cheap amp but it does well considering the price however just like if you buy a car sure you can spend 20k and get a new model nothing special or you can spend double or triple and get something much better. Yes they both will get you where you need to go but come one if you pay 50K plus you want something nice agreed? So I am looking for a better quality amp that if it is rated at 1000w at 8 ohms it plays 1000w at 8ohms ( not implying I play my system wide open I might play at ref for about 30-45 minutes until I have a headache but that is it. )I have also noticed when playing my system and it does not have to be ref maybe -25db to -35db yes you can hear the mid bass but I wish it had more output my subs almost drown it out and they are on a Pro Lite 7.5. Currently I am considering getting either the Peavey IPR2 5000 or the Crest Pro Lite 5.0 and I am basing this on how well the 7.5 does. So please I do not want to read about how wonderful the nuke is I get it I am looking for something stronger and a better quality thats it.
Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

nwf477 said:


> I have also noticed when playing my system and it does not have to be ref maybe -25db to -35db yes you can hear the mid bass but I wish it had more output my subs almost drown it out and they are on a Pro Lite 7.5.


I suppose there’s a good reason why you can’t just turn the NU3000 up, or the Pro Lite down?

If you’re happy with the Pro Lite, no reason not to get another one, or perhaps something else in that price range from Crown or QSC.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

thanks for the reply I get what you wrote but I think you are missing what I wrote, sure turning one either up or down would be an option but everything is adjusted the way I like it regardless of the volume the nu3000 just does not keep up with the 7.5. I know the 465 is efficient not quite 94 sensitivity so my thinking the nu3000 just is not strong enough. Odds are in my favor to go with a Peavey or another Crest my issue is which one? The 465 is rated at 1000w @ 8 ohm 2000w @ 8 ohm max. It has been suggested go with another 7.5 which might be overkill or possibly the 5.0. I did call Crest customer support and the 5.0 was their suggestion. My other option is the Peavey Line either the IPR2 7500 or the 5000 pretty much the same amp the Crest is their premier line. I am also aware once I build the second MBM I will pick up another 6db so taking everything into consideration I am leaning towards the 5.0 or 5000. What do think or suggest?


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Get the 5.0. It's black, has less LEDs and supposedly better internals than the Peavy equivalent... plus you're already happy with the 7.5. If money isn't an issue then go for it. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------

